# BEETROOT BEER



## jongylary (23/11/13)

I have been flicking through a few old cook books and stumbled across the below
'add a tablespoon of ground ginger and a quarter of an ounce of hops to to two gallons of water, in a clean poy;put it on the fire to boil. After it has boiled for twenty minutes add three-quarters of a pond of sugar and a medium-sized beetroot; let it boil for another twenty minuets; allow it to stand until luke-warm,then strain add half a teaspoon of barm; bottle a cork tight. it will not be ready for use until bottled for 5 days.'



now has anyone tried anything like this before and perhaps have a modern conversion for all this old time talk (excert from 1898)

thought might be a good time to use the season of beetroot to my ADVANTAGE....



well just thought people might be interested in the above...


----------



## brettprevans (23/11/13)

Search beetroot beer shows this thread http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/26334-rhubarb-beer/

Post5. Maybe pm the guys


----------

